# pulled muscles around bump/ribs?



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi...

Last week it was peeing it down with rain one afternoon, and I hauled DD into the car seat with a bit more vigour than I would normally have used to stop us getting soaked, and I immediately felt myself pull a muscle in my rib area just above bump.  Hurt like hell, and was exaccerbated by having a cough as everytime I coughed it was excruciating.  I'm guessing the muscle concerned was already "pushed" due to having the cough, too! Normally with a pulled tummy muscle or whatever you can hold/support the offending area when you need to cough and his helps, but didn't in this case, and rolling over/getting in and out of bed, bath, seats was really quite tender.

Roll on a week and the pain was finally subsiding.  Then (long story) I ended up sharing a bed with DD last night as we were visitng family as DH is away with work and I fancied a change of scene.  She ended up in the big guest bed with me, and widgeted and fidgeted all night.  As a result I tossed and turned too, and ended up pulling the same muscle again.  I could hardly get out of bed this morning - was rolling about like a tortoise on it's back!! 

Do I need to see the GP about this? Is there anything other than paracetamol which might assist? Not sure if heat or cold or rest is the best way to go, but really don't want any more repeat episodes!!

Just wondering whats best to do, really?

Thanks

Sophie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your muscles can all get pulled really easily in pregnancy, so it's pulled easily the first time, and it sounds like it hasn't healed fully before it pulled again. Your gp could prescribe you some co codamol which could ease it more for you. I don't think there's anything more that they can do, it will just take time,

Hope you feel better soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

